# Anyone sledding this weekend?



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sounds like there will be plenty of snow in the NW portion of the state.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll be up that way but with the Side x Side. Have you ever rode the trail in the thumb out of Sandusky taken care of by a club called Thumbsup Snowmobile Club?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Buddwiser said:


> I'll be up that way but with the Side x Side. Have you ever rode the trail in the thumb out of Sandusky taken care of by a club called Thumbsup Snowmobile Club?


Nope, never rode anywhere near there.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I am going to wait another weekend. I find it disappointing to go riding after the first good snow of the year. With limited base and a lot of eager riders the trails deteriorate from good to poor quickly.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I was up in the Indian River area Sunday and Monday. Trails in the woods were bumpy due to a lack of base. Surprisingly the railroad trail was awesome. Groomers were working it well. Made the 24 mile Wolverine to Gaylord trip in 20 minutes. Bought a new sled at Extreme on Monday so I'll be back up Sat to pick her up and do some test riding


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Thinking about Baldwin. Not much ice around me for fishing so I might as well do something. Sounds like not a lot of base there yet either. We shall see


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I will hopefully be going from Wellston to Cadillac hitting the Kozy Kitchen and Chicos on Saturday.


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Buddwiser said:


> I'll be up that way but with the Side x Side. Have you ever rode the trail in the thumb out of Sandusky taken care of by a club called Thumbsup Snowmobile Club?


I rode it a few years ago. Mainly runs along the edges of ag fields. It's a decent ride but the scenery is no match for the trails further north.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

jrockfishhunter said:


> I rode it a few years ago. Mainly runs along the edges of ag fields. It's a decent ride but the scenery is no match for the trails further north.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Heading to Atlanta this weekend


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow, I think me and the rest of the state was up in the Wellston/Cadillac area. Never saw so many sleds and the trails were in rough shape from the traffic.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Steve said:


> Wow, I think me and the rest of the state was up in the Wellston/Cadillac area. Never saw so many sleds and the trails were in rough shape from the traffic.


Amazing isn't it? Everything I love to do is getting to be so popular it is getting tough to do on the weekends. Wasnt too bad when we first started but by around 1 we were getting a little worn out by the crowds. 1st good weekend will do it tho. Hopefully slow down a bit over the next couple weekends


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Steve said:


> Wow, I think me and the rest of the state was up in the Wellston/Cadillac area. Never saw so many sleds and the trails were in rough shape from the traffic.


 Lots of riders in the Leota area also.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Buddwiser said:


> Lots of riders in the Leota area also.


Munising area was a zoo, and the trails were EXTREMELY rough. Went to the Pictured Rocks area on Friday the trails were rough, but on Saturday we went to the Grand Marais area and the trails were even rougher. The only good that came out of those rides is i don't have anymore kidney stones, the trails crushed them.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

And that is why I skip the first good snow weekend.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

bowhunter426 said:


> And that is why I skip the first good snow weekend.


With the winter we are having so far, I was afraid it could be the last as well.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

SWMbruiser said:


> Thinking about Baldwin. Not much ice around me for fishing so I might as well do something. Sounds like not a lot of base there yet either. We shall see


Baldwin trails were beautiful all weekend...had a blast!!


----------

